
Why the New York Times’s Amazon story is so controversial - acjohnson55
http://www.vox.com/2015/8/17/9166023/new-york-times-amazon
======
greenyoda
Amazon guy says: "The hardest problems in technology, bar none, are solved at
Amazon."

That's a pretty arrogant statement. I think just about any technological
problem that Amazon solves is pretty simple when compared to building a rover
and sending it to Mars.

~~~
angdis
Yeah, but they do solve hard problems, very hard. I'll give him a pass for
saying that. A bit of hyperbole doesn't discredit his claim.

I have a hard time feeling sorry for the white-collar workforce at Amazon.
They have choices, are well-paid, do interesting stuff and can leave if and
when they want. The story is very different for the warehouse workers.

------
VOYD
Because its true in so many of the larger Tech companies. Corporate nepotism,
intense co-worker competitiveness, and inept middle management. I'm surprised
everyone is so surprised.

